# Anyone use the iPad or similar tablet as a marketing tool for clients to use?



## antiqueno (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying an iPad for my wife as a way of not only showing off her pictures but also marketing her products.
I'm wondering if there's an app out there that will create an interactive experience so her clients can browse not only her photos, but also certain products she sells as well.
It would be great if it had the feel almost of a website.  Galleries, products, gifts, etc.
Does it exist???
My wife is HARD to buy for and I think this would be a great and practical gift for her.  Help me!
-antiqueno


----------



## John27 (Dec 7, 2012)

Do I use it for professional marketing?  No, not a professional photographer.  However, family members LOVE it when I can show them pictures I take of them on the iPad right away, and I imagine clients would be the same.  Though, some photographers absolutely do not want a client to see a SOOC (Straight out of camera) shot, they only want them to see the 'processed' image, so I suggest thinking about which side your wife is on first!

That said, an iPad, along with an app called DSLR Remote HD ($24.99) Is just stinking cool...  With that app, you plug the camera into your PC, then run a program on your PC, then open up the app on the iPad.  Kind of convuluted, but man it works great.  She can then shoot the images right on the iPad (using live view shoot), change settings, AND, a few seconds after each shot, they automatically pop up on the iPad.  This isn't an ideal setup for all shots but it's great for portraits or studio-type shooting.

The camera connection kit will allow her to read an SD card or plug it in to her cameras USB cable (for CF cards) and look at images on the iPad as well.  The iPad does display RAW images out of the box.  There are even some (slow) RAW processors on the iPad.

In short, I think an iPad is a great gift for a photographer.  I love mine, and I use it for a lot of OTHER uses beyond photography.  But, the photography apps are among the coolest / most fun!

-John


----------



## manaheim (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an ipad and have it loaded with my images, but havenever had the gumption to try to use it for that purpose.  It SEEMS like a really good idea.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 7, 2012)

When I redid a photoshoot for a friends baby I brought along my wifes Ipad to show them the images I had done and it was nice having them be able to flip thru it to view them.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard.



> I'm wondering if there's an app out there that will create an interactive experience so her clients can browse not only her photos, but also certain products she sells as well.
> It would be great if it had the feel almost of a website. Galleries, products, gifts, etc.
> Does it exist???


Am I missing something, or couldn't you just load/view the website on the iPad?  No need for an app to just show off photos and products.


----------



## John27 (Dec 7, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.  Sounds like either a 3G version of the iPad, or spending the extra $25/mo. to add tethering to an existing iPhone (if you have one, then you can tether with bluetooth which saves batteries, otherwise wi-fi tethering with another phone) would be the best solution.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an iPad and I use it ALL the time. I use it for collecting credit card payments, showing my website, you can upload your images to Flickr, and the Retina display is UNBELIEVABLE! It matches my 27" monitor exactly. I have my clients sign model releases and contracts directly on my iPad. There is an app for everything. The Retina display is only in the newest ipad though, just f.y.i.


----------



## John27 (Dec 8, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> I have an iPad and I use it ALL the time. I use it for collecting credit card payments, showing my website, you can upload your images to Flickr, and the Retina display is UNBELIEVABLE! It matches my 27" monitor exactly. I have my clients sign model releases and contracts directly on my iPad. There is an app for everything. The Retina display is only in the newest ipad though, just f.y.i.



You brought up a good point there... the iPad has a better display than most computer monitors.  It's an IPS display, and it's very color accurate.  I'm not aware of any way to calibrate it, but, within reason- what you see is what you get with an iPad.  I would not for any moment hesitate to show a client a photograph on the iPads display and be able to tell them this is how it will look when it's printed.  (Especially the retina display)

Kathy mentioned in another thread selling in-home.  I think an iPad is a great tool for just that.  You could show them the images, take payment, and even order the prints (if you use a lab) right there!

-John


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 8, 2012)

I love my Ipad Mini.  It is small enough to fit into my camera bag, and I can up load my photos to see if I need more shots or show photos to people I have taken pictures of. The resolution is awesome.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 8, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just loaded the photos into the ipad as... photos.  Then they can flip through them as they please.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 8, 2012)

I just upgraded to the latest iPad from the original. I wanted the camera feature so I could use Preveal. With preveal I was able to show the client that they needed a  much larger print for their mantle and we were also able to show how a composite would look in the living room. Much easier than a projector.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 8, 2012)

And she can totally just take photos the items she offers or some companies have marketing photos they give you for free. I just have everything in an album on the iPad then they just scroll from there. much easier than an app.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 8, 2012)

I have an app on my ipad that allows me to create slide shows in a sleek interface. I use it for showing galleries, customers, and as a continuous slide show on my table at art shows. I like the versatility and size.


----------



## antiqueno (Dec 8, 2012)

The thought has crossed my mind, but load times are a little annoying and I would like to have the device be dedicated to this one function.  Maybe that is the way to go though.


----------



## antiqueno (Dec 8, 2012)

John27 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I have an iPad and I use it ALL the time. I use it for collecting credit card payments, showing my website, you can upload your images to Flickr, and the Retina display is UNBELIEVABLE! It matches my 27" monitor exactly. I have my clients sign model releases and contracts directly on my iPad. There is an app for everything. The Retina display is only in the newest ipad though, just f.y.i.
> ...


Thanks to both of you.  Hadn't thought about color fidelity issues.  Great to know.  Maybe it would be good to just have some galleries pre-loaded and then just have access to the internet and make sure my website loads well.


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 8, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> I just upgraded to the latest iPad from the original. I wanted the camera feature so I could use Preveal. With preveal I was able to show the client that they needed a  much larger print for their mantle and we were also able to show how a composite would look in the living room. Much easier than a projector.



What is Preveal?


----------



## antiqueno (Dec 8, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I just upgraded to the latest iPad from the original. I wanted the camera feature so I could use Preveal. With preveal I was able to show the client that they needed a  much larger print for their mantle and we were also able to show how a composite would look in the living room. Much easier than a projector.



Wow.  Preveal looks fantastic, but not cheap.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## antiqueno (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input.  
One more question.  iPad mini or full size?


----------



## antiqueno (Dec 8, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> I love my Ipad Mini.  It is small enough to fit into my camera bag, and I can up load my photos to see if I need more shots or show photos to people I have taken pictures of. The resolution is awesome.



Brings up a good question.  Mini or regular.  I just read that the mini does not have the retina display.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Canuk (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the mini, I looked at the new one with the retina display, but honestly unless they are side by side, you can't tell the difference. Yes, there is a difference, but the smaller size if the mini mattered more to me.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 8, 2012)

Bunny,

Here is the link: Preveal | simplifying portrait sales for professional photographersPreveal

the customer went from thinking they wanted just a 16x20 on their mantle to a 20x30 and a 5 print composite for another room. This order paid for the app many times over.


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the mini and have used the regular Ipad. Mini does not have Retina display, but can't tell that much difference between them. Mini does what larger one does. I like the Mini, because it is easier to carry and hold in your hand. Fits nicely in my camera bag. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Jessphoto16 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oooohhh so great!! Yes get her one, like they said, taking payments, tracking sales, contact info, forms, calender for keeping track of appointments.... The list goes on. I keep a portfolio of all of my categories, weddings, family, children, ect. But the number one reason i use it is this......When people ask me about my work I pop it out right away. That way they leave with the images burnt in their head. Sure you could give them a business card but who knows when they will get around to viewing your site, if they don't loose you number or card first.   Best thing ever!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned it's become an essential tool.  I track all of my time, appointments, keep portfolios...  and of course it's great for watching movies and/or reading while travelling.


----------

